# Nibco Copper Fittings pleasant surprise



## Eyeplumb (Nov 2, 2011)

Hey guys just left A local HD (it was closest to the job I normally favor my local supply house but time was limited) needed to pick up a bunch of copper fittings for a new construction project I'm doing. Caught a silly deal that I felt I had to share. HD sells pro-packs of popular fittings ie: 3/4 90's, 3/4 t's, couplings, same for 1/2 inch. Anyway I guess HD is no longer going to be carrying these 25count pro packs anymore so they have them on clearance now. I got a 25 pk of copper 3/4 90's for $4.83 3/4 couplings 25ct $4.83 1/2 t's 4.84 etc. pleasant surprise considering they get $1 per fitting if purchased individually.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Your local Home Depot Flyer said:


> Hey guys just left A local HD (it was closest to the job I normally favor my local supply house but time was limited) needed to pick up a bunch of copper fittings for a new construction project I'm doing. Caught a silly deal that I felt I had to share. HD sells pro-packs of popular fittings ie: 3/4 90's, 3/4 t's, couplings, same for 1/2 inch. Anyway I guess HD is no longer going to be carrying these 25count pro packs anymore so they have them on clearance now. I got a 25 pk of copper 3/4 90's for $4.83 3/4 couplings 25ct $4.83 1/2 t's 4.84 etc. pleasant surprise considering they get $1 per fitting if purchased individually.



There, IFIFY!


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

*Why Post An Intro?* 
Quote:
Originally Posted by *slickrick* 
_An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input._

The above quote is a familiar post that shows up often. Whenever a new member shows up offering comments without ever offering an intro, they are often met with shall we say, less than open arms. Many a new member has missed (or flat out ignored) the desire this community has for a posted intro and even the ones that do get it, don't always get WHY it matters.

This site is a bit different from many other online plumbing forums. Take note of the big red banner that clearly states "PLUMBING PROFESSIONALS ONLY". There is an honest attempt to filter out DIY'ers, sales people, and other non-licensed individuals from the discussions. The Plumbing Zone is not a free-for-all. This is appropriate because otherwise the conversations might become muddied with irrelevant input. An intro helps with this.

Another reason for the intro is it helps us to get to know one another from a professional standpoint. Offering suggestions, asking questions, and even a few well placed barbs all seem to go better with people that at least said, "Hi...This is who I am." Think of this place as a supply house sales counter. We all stop in and there are several conversations going on at once. Chances are if you've never been there before, you wouldn't just start spouting off with out others knowing who you are. You especially wouldn't start by throwing jabs and poking people in the eye, yet that is how many choose to introduce themselves.

And still another point is the intro helps the members help you. Knowing how long you've been in the industry, what type of work you do, and whether or not you are an employee or an employer all play in to the responses you get to your questions. This information also helps to show you really are a plumbing professional that is working in the trade. And if you choose, it is very easy to accomplish this without divulging personal info.

So the intro is just the internet form of a simple handshake and a smile.
It is fun for us to welcome you so please don't rob our joy by avoiding the intro.



TIFIFY


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

Eyeplumb said:


> Hey guys just left A local HD (it was closest to the job I normally favor my local supply house but time was limited) needed to pick up a bunch of copper fittings for a new construction project I'm doing. Caught a silly deal that I felt I had to share. HD sells pro-packs of popular fittings ie: 3/4 90's, 3/4 t's, couplings, same for 1/2 inch. Anyway I guess HD is no longer going to be carrying these 25count pro packs anymore so they have them on clearance now. I got a 25 pk of copper 3/4 90's for $4.83 3/4 couplings 25ct $4.83 1/2 t's 4.84 etc. pleasant surprise considering they get $1 per fitting if purchased individually.


 Sweet you can probebly scrap em out for a profit. thats way cheap! Im disgusted with my supply house cause I can buy cheaper at H. D. but I hate that place


----------



## Eyeplumb (Nov 2, 2011)

yeah i'm really not a fan of HD and I can usually get better prices at my supply house, so this was a pleasant surprise. At first I thought the kid at the counter made a mistake lol found out that they are apparently getting rid of the pro-packs (25 per bag) for good. So they are on clearance. So i guess this is one of those get em while you can type deals. Anyway a deals a deal


----------

